# Pinkies



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

I just got my second litter on the 26 of June. I think that it includes more than 7 mice, but the mother hid them underneath the slide, so I can't see them very well.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Any pics or an update, what are they?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Would love to see pics. What color are the parents?


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

The doe is brown, white and tan and the buck is grey. I can't show any really good pictures because my good camera needs software. The babies are tan, black or brown with white markings.


----------

